# state schools



## emma coughlin (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi
My husband and I are looking to re locate to portugal hopefully the Algarve in about 2 years. My daughter will then be 11yrs and my son 4yrs and I was wondering what the procedure is for applying for a state school for them both. I plan to teach my daughter conversational portugese over the next 2 years so she will have some understanding of the language but any advise on applying for a state school? We could not afford to pay for an international school but is there any other alternative for education apart from a state school?
Thanks


----------

